# Breeding Rhombodera



## iain5 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two Rhombodera basilis that I think are about ready to breed. The female has been adult for about 3 1/2 weeks and the male for 5 weeks. First, are there any signs I need to look for to make sure they're ready before I throw the male into a potentially lethal situation? Also, any tips on setting up ideal mating conditions? Since I only have one male I'd like to make the first attempt count and I know it's going to be risky - the girl is pretty voracious.

Last question, and I know this is counting my ooths before they hatch, but is there a demand for ooths of this species if I am successful, and how much would they go for in the US? I'm anxious to get some breeding experience as this is my first adult pair, but I don't want to deal with raising a new brood of this particular species.

Any advice is always appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2008)

Very easy like most large mantids. Read this and you're good to go:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7112


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea like Rick said, they are easy to mate, don't you worry none!


----------



## iain5 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Unfortunately, it's not going so well. My male is being eaten above my head as we speak. I tacked up a sheet of window screen on the ceiling to give them something to hold onto, then put the two mantises up there with the male in back. When he started to approach she turned around and came at him so I grabbed him quickly and tried again. I probably should have given her something to munch on because the next time I wasn't quick enough. My only hope now is if she bites off the front half and the back half is still about to find it's way back there - it's still trying really hard. Kind of a bummer but I guess it's a learning experience. I just wish I had another male. Looks like she's going to be an old maid.

*UPDATE*

Well it looks like his back end found where it needed to be despite the fact that his head is completely gone now. Maybe this will work out after all (for her, anyway &lt;_&lt; ). Will post pictures of the whole nasty saga after it is complete.


----------



## mrblue (Jun 15, 2008)

i've yet to see that happen with my own eyes but i find it such an interesting feature. can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## iain5 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, so now his head and thorax are completely gone, the female has cleaned her front legs and isn't worrying about him anymore, and his abodomen is just sitting there locked on to her. I don't see any movement on his part anymore.

How long will they stay in this state, and do I need to do anything about it? Can I put her back in the cage with him still on her like this so I can go do other things?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, is your name with an L or an I? I cannot see it? You should be fine, I have seen them eat the male all the way till they ended up at theirselves! You do not have to worry about leaving her, nature will finish it's course, God knows it is going to eat him and that is why he can find his self around without his head! :lol: I would put something in here about the males in the universe, but I am a lady so I won't!!!   

ps, I have noticed that when a female is ready, she will slow down in her eating and strike at the food!


----------



## iain5 (Aug 28, 2008)

I know this post is pretty old now, but I'm finally getting back to mantis stuff and getting caught up on the forums after a busy summer. Here are some picks of the mating described above. I still think they're pretty interesting...


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 28, 2008)

wow lol that male got his ###### kicked there....

anywayz glad to see they mate


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, the male mantis mated even when its head got eaten first   !How will it know how to go onto the female's back without its head?? :blink: :blink:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Wow, the male mantis mated even when its head got eaten first   !How will it know how to go onto the female's back without its head?? :blink: :blink:


Good question. How does he know where the female is? He can't see anymore....BTW is this a fun species to keep? Are they very aggressive?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 29, 2008)

He "feels" around for it?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> He "feels" around for it?


Maybe. Wouldn't the female eat him before he climbs onto her back? :blink: I mean when he touches her, she would eat him right?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 29, 2008)

I wish I'd seen this topic before as I would have advised that you wait a couple more weeks, then that wouldn't have happened. :huh: Hopefully the pairing was successful !

Rob.


----------



## iain5 (Aug 29, 2008)

It was successful - see "breeding rhombodera - part 2" on this forum. This was my first mating attempt and a good learning experience.

It was really interesting to watch him trying to find her back end the whole time. I though it was a lost cause at the beginning because of the way she had him held by his thorax with his abdomen hanging down, but he never fought back, and as his head and thorax were eaten, it actually made it easier for him to get his abdomen where it needed to be.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 29, 2008)

iain5 said:


> It was successful - see "breeding rhombodera - part 2" on this forum. This was my first mating attempt and a good learning experience.It was really interesting to watch him trying to find her back end the whole time. I though it was a lost cause at the beginning because of the way she had him held by his thorax with his abdomen hanging down, but he never fought back, and as his head and thorax were eaten, it actually made it easier for him to get his abdomen where it needed to be.


That is just amazing!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 30, 2008)

iain5 said:


> It was successful - see "breeding rhombodera - part 2" on this forum. This was my first mating attempt and a good learning experience.It was really interesting to watch him trying to find her back end the whole time. I though it was a lost cause at the beginning because of the way she had him held by his thorax with his abdomen hanging down, but he never fought back, and as his head and thorax were eaten, it actually made it easier for him to get his abdomen where it needed to be.


He didn't struggle? Why?


----------



## iain5 (Sep 3, 2008)

It must be an intinctual thing. Once he was in "breeding mode," that's all he cared about. Fighting back would only potentially harm the female and lessen his chances of passing on his genes, plus while she was busy eating his head and thorax, his abdomen was free to get positioned.


----------

